# Burr Oak 4/11/19



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I pulled in a good limit of bass yesterday at Burr Oak. 
My best two out-of-five fish caught went 5.75lb. & 3.6lb..
Good luck anglers! 

*Report:*

Water temps from upper 50s to low 60s
Water muddy and stained throughout
All my fish were caught on suspending jerk-bait


----------



## willy heft (Oct 18, 2012)

JignPig Guide said:


> I pulled in a good limit of bass yesterday at Burr Oak.
> My best two out-of-five fish caught went 5.75lb. & 3.6lb..
> Good luck anglers!
> 
> ...


Nice fish,can be tough lake to fish.Thanks for info


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Lake was clear yesterday.


----------

